# pkgng + libjpeg_turbo



## kairu0 (Apr 28, 2014)

I would like poudriere to select graphics/libjpeg_turbo instead of traditional graphics/jpeg to provide JPEG for all ports. Is there a method of doing this?

FreeBSD 10.0 x64 is the architecture in question if that matters.


----------



## kpa (Apr 29, 2014)

That can't be done unless the ports(7) infrastructure itself supports exchanging the JPEG ports to different ones for ports that use graphics/jpeg. You can do such things with Perl and Python ports for example but there's nothing yet for the JPEG ports.


----------



## laufdi (Apr 29, 2014)

You can install jpeg_turbo and the ports will look for libjpeg.so which usually works.


----------



## kpa (Apr 29, 2014)

That won't work with packages built by ports-mgmt/poudriere because the ports are built in a clean environment. Unless you can trick the build system somehow the library installed by graphics/jpeg will be used.


----------

